# Gpts?



## SolaGratia (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone been to Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary, either as a student or a visitor? I have heard so much about how it is doing a good job training their students especially in the Reformed faith. My wife and I are planning on traveling to South Carolina from Southern California to visit the school, staff, area etc. I am thinking of applying there as a student.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 23, 2007)

This seminary also interests me for lay degree studies, add me to the list of the curious. I especially like the encouragement of a strict subscriptionist approach, among several other things.


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bruce Buchanan is a GPTS grad. Maybe he'll jump in and give y'all a run down.


----------



## beej6 (Jan 24, 2007)

I attended the GPTS Spring Theology conference a few years ago. I highly recommend it. If you are a prospective student you can also meet with the faculty then and attend a few classes. Their conference is held in March - check the website.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 24, 2007)

I took a course a few years back at GPTS on Experiential Preaching. It was taught by Dr. Joel Beeke, and it was one of the best modules I have ever taken. GPTS is a very good school in my assessment. 

If you are looking for a seminary that is theologically sound, and true to the Reformed/Puritan tradition, my first recommendation would be Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary. I took 2 courses there last Fall and wow, what a great place to learn and grow. Boasting the largest Puritan library in the world, and having profs such as Dr. J. Beeke, Dr. G. Bilkes, and a host of proven associate and adjunct professors, it is quickly becoming "the place to be". This is the school I have decided to pursue mt M.Th degree at. It is also my denomination's school.


If PRTS was not around, GPTS would be my next choice.


----------



## CDM (Jan 24, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> I especially like the encouragement of a strict subscriptionist approach, among several other things.



 

I'm leaving RTS Charlotte after this semester and starting with Greenville in the spring.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 24, 2007)

The pastoral intern at my church attends Greenville. He lives up here in Raleigh, but stays with Dr. Pipa while taking some weekly classes. They provide a solid, trustworthy education. Lord willing I will be at the March 13th-15th Worldview conference.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 24, 2007)

wsw201 said:


> Bruce Buchanan is a GPTS grad. Maybe he'll jump in and give y'all a run down.




Really? I did not know that. That explains a lot.

(in a positive way of course)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 24, 2007)

Of course I give an unqualified endorsement to my _alma mater_. They are heading in a good direction. It was good when I got there, better when I left, and better still today.

Equally, _of course,_ your estimate of the school should be formed by its grads themselves, and not by it's grads' promos. Maybe, by God's grace, I can be a kind of living endorsement for the school, but that's something only time will tell.

The only thing I won't do, to pump my school, is claim that there aren't other quality institutions out there. GPTS doesn't exist because "the other (conservative) seminaries are passe, or gone/headed liberal, or too expensive, etc." There are those seminaries, mind you; but no, GPTS has a particular "identity" because there is a need for a school like it, it fills that need. And secondarily it manages to train at a relatively low cost, among other advantages.

And if that need grows (and I hope it does) GPTS is poised to fill that need; and I would also like to think that we will see other quality institutions adjusting their "identities" just a little to address the need. And truth be told, I think that has already happened in degree.

Simply by coming into existence 20 years ago, GPTS affected the seminary landscape. There was a general sense among many leaders in confessional churches that confessional identity was horribly lacking. And part of the problem was in the seminaries that were spitting out the next generation of pastors/leaders. Institutions are like battleships, and churches are like aircraft carriers. They don't turn on a dime. It was simpler in some ways to found a new school, in order to start immediately putting out confessionally minded graduates to go into the church and minister.

And at least a couple of schools (of longer pedigree) I am thinking of have become by degrees, or rather returned somewhat, to a self-consciously confessional mindset. So, I think that GPTS' has had the desired impact--not alone, but as part of the complex of forces--it has already been felt in the larger church. But the job is not done. And now GPTS needs to continue to stand as a leading institution in confessional fidelity, along with its confederate institutions in the effort.

So, if you want to go to seminary, check out GPTS among your choices. Weigh everything. Don't assume that a great school will make you a great minister _ex opere operato_ (a common failing among seminarians). You have to set a goal, and work for it. You should also try to find a school where you "fit." Some people think that one, overriding factor is the one thing that will make them (or someone else) "right" for someplace. Not always. The choice of a school shouldn't be made for only one reason, especially when there are other options.

Having said all that, I will close by saying once again that GPTS receives my highest possible endorsement for a school training men for pulpit ministry. Its grads are also recognized as qualified for chapliancies in the armed services by the DoD. It might not be the best place to study apologetics, or counseling, or for those seeking academia, and other recognition. But you will be trained at GPTS in an integrated, self-consciously confessionally-minded way, to master Biblical study (and yes, you need to plan on studying at school!) necessary to prepare you for the pastorate.

Hope that's helpful.


----------

